# Advice for nremt



## willtcam (May 17, 2011)

i am taking my nremt Basic test in one day and i have been using emtprep.com to study and i am not completely sure it contains all the info for me to pass. can somebody tell me if this place is accurate or not and if there is anything else i could do to prepare.


----------



## jgoodfernandez (May 17, 2011)

my instructor recommended emtquiz.com... its a bit expensive but all his previous students say it was the best thing they have ever used. that as well as reviewing the key terms in whatever book you are using and making sure you know the objectives in the book! Best of Luck!


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 17, 2011)

Relax.  It's not that tough of a test.  Honestly, I think most people who fail tend to bring it on themselves by either being too stupid to ever be good EMTs in the first place, not having paid attention during class or by stressing themselves into a fit over it.


----------



## medicdan (May 17, 2011)

It's also not prudent, if this is an exam that means a lot to you, to begin studying 24 hours in advance. None of us (even Rid) can cast our magic wands and give you a perfect resource that has all the information you need for the exam. The questions are taken from several books, and are fairly broad ranging, but it's all within reason, and common sense. Venture out to your local library, and take a look at other EMT textbooks, or test prep books (every library has them). 

Good Luck!


----------



## willtcam (May 17, 2011)

well i have been studying the last week i was just trying to see if anybody else has used emtprep.com and there thoughts on it. just making sure im doing the right stuff.


----------



## RoxyGurL (May 17, 2011)

I just took it today & passed. Honestly, this is what I think.

I have been preparing all year for the exam. As I saw important information I wrote notes down & kept them in a binder. I also used other EMT books and not just the one I had for school. Honestly, I am glad I did that because most of my questions did not cover material from my text book.

Also, www.fisdap.net is a site you need to check out. You need permission from your instructor to take it. I didn't use it, but a lot of people do. If you are that worried about it then take it. It is a practice adaptive test just like the NREMT.

The test will try to trick you. You need to read the questions and all answers very carefully. 

I noticed today on my test that 2 of the questions were asked the exact same way 3 times. I thought it was weird. It made me second guess my answer, but I stuck with my original answer. I guess it was trying to trick me.


----------



## glock22brent (May 18, 2011)

Exactly what the previous poster said.... I had two burn questions that were worded differently but were the same question with the same answers with those same answers just simply changed around. I answered it the same way both times because I was confident my answer was the correct one. passed the first try after 70 questions. 

The best thing I could say to you is don't second guess yourself. Usually, your first answer/guess is the right one.


----------



## willtcam (May 18, 2011)

well i just took the test im not really sure on how i did yet im hoping to get my results back today. i got 120 questions witch kinda scares me cause every one else got cut of at like 70 sumthing questions.


----------



## glock22brent (May 18, 2011)

dont worry too much. my buddy passed on monday and went to 120. if you did fail, at least you know what type of questions will be on the test next time.


----------



## willtcam (May 18, 2011)

i passed!!!!


----------



## glock22brent (May 18, 2011)

willtcam said:


> i passed!!!!



POW! good job!


----------

